# I need help in creating a North America were Rock and Roll is underground



## lwhitehead (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi image a world and a North America were Rock and Roll is driven underground publicly the social world is stuck in 1950's, The people who were afraid of Rock Music won and there world hasn't changed. 


So I need help in info about Rock and Roll, were are the places that can put the brakes on.


LW


----------



## Riis Marshall (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello L

A good place to start might be Joseph McCarthy's HUAC hearings and the fallout from it. There is a great deal of documentation on this turmoil in the life of America. Although his work centred on Russia, the Cold War, and the perceived evils of Communism and its potential threat to, not just America, but the entire Western world, the hatred and silliness it generated could easily be generalized to your fictional society's fear of rock 'n' roll.

Here's a quote from my latest work, _Injured or Seriously Killed_:


> He was sitting up, reading a thick paperback book: _Rock 'n' Roll, Soviet Style: Three Steps to Heartbreak Hotel,_ written by Stercore Puro. Its major hypothesis was Eddie Cochran and Elvis Presley were MGB/KGB agents in deep cover, using rock and roll music to corrupt British and American youth and turn them into communist zombies. Another hypothesis was neither the UK nor US governments discovered this until it was far too late to reverse the damage so they instituted a massive cover-up that continues to this day.


 Here I parody some of the fear of rock 'n' roll that was present in America then and paralleled the McCarthy nonsense.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## msjhord (Feb 3, 2016)

Good idea, Riis.  I'm sure he'll find loads about that in books and video.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 3, 2016)

Are you familiar with with the 1993 movie Swing Kids? It might give you some ideas.


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 3, 2016)

Another spot to look might be the movie Footloose ​

Edit: Hell, just look up any "moral panic" and you'll find loads of people who to this day still think Satan invented Rock and Roll to lead people away from Christ.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Feb 5, 2016)

Perhaps have electronic instruments banned from being created or owned.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 5, 2016)

That would be a very racist and sexist world as well.  Modern pop art would not exist, clothing as we know it would not exist, and neither would certain writing styles or even genres.


----------



## patskywriter (Feb 5, 2016)

If you could somehow merge the McCarthy hearings with the 1985 PMRC (Parents Music Resource Center) Senate hearings dealing with the perceived “need” to censor rock lyrics, you'd have the world you’re looking for. [-X


----------



## Gofa (Feb 5, 2016)

I had a friend.  Theres a world out there thats invite only. Tolerated and ignored 

the BDSM community while not strickly outlaw is close enough.  Gathering social networking only. 

its a current day underground society quite evolved i guess and wide spread but under ground pe se

been 10 years since i looked over the fence but it was demonised and is now.  To me your societies rock and roll would attract the same sexual deviant stamp and not mention to Mother what goes on between consenting adults 

too much repression in your story will go towards a george orwell 1984 which tips away from the internet and civil liberty so much as to block a contemporary society foot print to be used 

BDSM is seen in  contemporary terms as perverted sexualised etc etc. not hard to stick rock and rock with it and have them both sink below the surface of society. Alice cooper come home.  It was only a rash 

think of a reward structure that drives the rock and roll community under ground.  Like the porn industry otherwise it will get a bit flimsy in real terms   Economic drivers are needed to be in place or you are disconnecting from reality 

ban electric guitars. Where are would music  have gone without them

dont over do the repression.  Economic repression is enough. You dont need a totalitarian society just a fork in the road 

just image free drugs and accomodation in the 70s for all musician who decide to electrify

Musicians would have never looked back. No actress has ever come main stream after doing porn. 
Think musicians in the same way.  Once you rock and roll the industry will not promote you

much easier to see than mccarthyism rampent in the 21st century   We just run out of fear as a societal driver


----------



## lwhitehead (Feb 5, 2016)

A lot of the Rights we have with the Police aren't around in the 50's, they could beat a confession out of you and there were reform schools that did the same thing, it was about conforming Rock and Roll and Comic Books didn't to normal people so Gays were a source of problems for that culture as well.

This was a time when Adult figures had much more power then they do know, think High School when one tries to spicy up school band and see what happens. Music would be stuck doing Do Wop or Welks music show.


LW


----------

